# Urgent In Maryland



## pla725 (Mar 19, 2014)

CONCERNED: 41 rabbits seized after a house fire in PRINCE GEORGES COUNTY , MD. The rabbits are being held at Prince Georges county animal management 3750 Brown Station Road
Upper Marlboro, MD 20772 
301-780-7219 Pictures can be seen here http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?query_id=8D13F8AC-AED5-11E3-8F06-69A852C14244&page_number=0


----------



## lovelops (Mar 23, 2014)

pla725 said:


> CONCERNED: 41 rabbits seized after a house fire in PRINCE GEORGES COUNTY , MD. The rabbits are being held at Prince Georges county animal management 3750 Brown Station Road
> Upper Marlboro, MD 20772
> 301-780-7219 Pictures can be seen here http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?query_id=8D13F8AC-AED5-11E3-8F06-69A852C14244&page_number=0



I've posted this also. I'm in Maryland near Brown station road but already have 4 rabbits.. I hope someone else out there can give some of these guys good homes..

Vanessa


----------



## PaGal (Mar 23, 2014)

From a quick look all of the buns seem to be in pretty good shape. I am curious, were the owners breeders or a private rescue or hoarders?


----------

